# Mirage 30 (29?) or Great Lakes boat



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I would appreciate insight on a Mirage 30 (29?). I don’t know the year, but I think mid-to-late eighties.

I haven’t looked closely at the boat, but it belongs to my dock-neighbour and it seemed as though he was meticulous about its upkeep.

I currently have a Nash 26 – 1979. We like the boat very much: it is roomy enough for the two of us for extended cruising. I am just not very confident in its suitability for handling some of the conditions into which I sail (or get caught sailing).

I sail on Georgian Bay and am frequently out in winds above 25 kn. I have been out in winds above that, although usually that is the gust speed.

I frequently single-hand out to Hope Island and beyond, where I have encountered 2 – 3 metre waves (being a lake these are short, steep waves, not long, rolling ocean waves).
I want a boat that is more durable and designed more for those conditions than the Nash. I think that a heavier boat would make a big difference. The Nash weighs in at just over 5,000 lbs. I sailed a 32’ Oday last summer and could really feel the difference in the weight. The Mirage weighs in at about 7,000 lbs. I have considered a Catalina 30 or a CS 30 as well as these weigh in at 10,000 and 8,000 lbs.

I think that the standing rigging is heavier gauge on these boats as well. This is another thing I am concerned about. The Nash is a good cruising boat, but I don’t feel that it is robust enough.

Another main consideration is the berthing. I think that most of the boats in the 30 – 32’ have comparable V-berths (i.e. barely adequate for 2 adults to sleep). I generally sleep on the settee in the salon while my wife usually has the V-berth to herself.

What is your opinion on the quarter-berth arrangement of the Mirage. I have looked at the plans for the boat but have trouble visualizing the set-up. I know I won’t have a problem actually looking aboard the neighbour’s boat to see the reality, I just wondered if anyone has any first-hand experience with sleeping in the quarter-berth.

We usually do a two-week cruise on the Bay each year and most weekends are spent on the boat, so comfortable sleeping is important.

I spend a lot of time single-handing. I think that the Mirage 30’ should be suitable for this. Any comments?

We currently have a shoal-draft (3’6”) on the Nash and love the accessibility that it allows us to some of the smaller anchorages around the Bay. The Mirage has a 4’8” draft. This will somewhat limit our access, but I think might be worth the trade-off for seaworthiness.

If you have any other insight into to Mirage, please don’t hesitate to offer it up.

We had hoped to spend this summer researching boats in the 30 – 32 foot range that would be suitable for the type of sailing I’ve described. I would appreciate any recommendations that you can make with regards to other boats that might suit us. 

Ideally our budget is up to about $40,000.00 CDN. I have seen many boats in the size range we are looking at priced quite a bit lower.

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Problem here is that Mirage made a 30 (Robert Perry) and a 29 (euro/French design) so the first chore is to determine which one you're looking at.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Faster said:


> Problem here is that Mirage made a 30 (Robert Perry) and a 29 (euro/French design) so the first chore is to determine which one you're looking at.


The seller is calling it a Mirage 30, so let's assume it's the Perry design for now. I'll confirm this with him.

What does that do to the recommendations or lack thereof?

Thanks


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Check the menu on the left: Used Sailboats in central Canada

Also, the Mirage 30/32 is the same boat except the 32 has a reverse transom.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

flyingwelshman said:


> The seller is calling it a Mirage 30, so let's assume it's the Perry design for now. I'll confirm this with him.
> 
> What does that do to the recommendations or lack thereof?
> 
> Thanks


Mirage 29 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

Mirage 33/35 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

The second link is the Mirage 33/35 (a bigger sister) but the concept will be similar. The 30 you're looking at will have a vertically plumb transom if it's the Perry boat.

I don't think it necessarily changes an overall recommendation but I'd expect even with equal build quality these would be somewhat different boats to own. FWIW from what I've seen the Mirages are in general as well built as most, better than some. The European designed Mirages (sorry, don't recall the actual designer but he's French) will have a more Euro influenced interior layout, ie berths and salon pushed forward, aft head etc.

The Perry 30 will be more traditional in look and layout. We have friends with a big-sister Mirage 33 that is a very nice boat and they are quite happy with it. As PB mentioned, the 32 is the same boat with a (possibly more aesthetically pleasing) reverse transom, the same applies to the 33/35.

I'm a big fan of Perry's boats, they are always pleasing to the eye and perform better than you might expect from the numbers. Bob Perry himself has recently joined this board and hopefully he'll weigh in with some (much better) insight.


----------



## Moxieskipper (May 11, 2011)

*Mirage 29 owner chiming in...*

Can't comment on the Mirage 30 but I have owned a Mirage 29 for 5 years and can attest to the quality of the workmanship from the Mirage yard compared to many other boats of the same era. I previously owned a C&C 29 MkII that I sailed on Lake Ontario and the Mirage is built much better. Boat is 24 years old and not one crack in the gelcoat, even around the stanchions. Was not the case with the C&C which developed leaks around the glued side windows.

The Mirage 29 is well behaved and does not tend to become overpowered as easily as similar 30'- boats. Actually, C&C 29 was really tender compared to the Mirage.

Interior is comparable to the modern boats with a very decent aft cabin and galley arrangement. The only time you notice any issue is when you move forward as the coach roof drops quickly forward of the mast so you have to duck while approaching the v-berth.

Ideal boat for a couple. Looking forward to many more years cruising this boat as I can't find anything newer that would offer much more (except for major loan payments):laugher .

Cheers,

Moxie Skipper


----------



## Mirage29Impetuous (May 23, 2011)

*Mirage 29*

I have a beautiful Mirage 29 in Lion's Head harbour that has been rigged out to sail south but has never gone. It is exceptionally well built with all of the best parts including a Volvo diesel. Mine is a 1987 model - the French design with aft cabin. The one drawback is head height. If you are over 6 feet tall this is not the boat for you. I am over 6 feet and am looking at selling the boat for that reason only. It is fast, solid and reliable - therefore more expensive than others in that size range but still considerably well below your $40,000 goal.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

You will find a huge difference in performance. A friend had a Nash 26 and I found it to be a very slow boat.


----------



## Excuses (Sep 17, 2011)

*Flying Welshman-Mirage*

Having sailed a Nash 26 for a few years, you might find a Mirage 29/30 a little too spirited for your liking.

To answer your question: 
Mirage 30, Robert Perry design, 8000 lbs, 10.5 feet beam, 23.75 feet on waterline. As boat heals, picks up more waterline length. 15hp Yanmar diesel, later models 18hp Volvo. They have Whitlock wheel draglink steering with good feel almost like steering with a tiller (yuck!)
Boat loves to heal, stiffens up when rail a foot from water. Will do 6.7 knots on a close reach, and is fastest just ahead of beam reach. T Cockpit very roomy , seats six comfortably for socializing at the dock.

Mirage 29, French design, shorter mast, smaller rig, but still quite quick. Less tender than 30. V berth smaller than 30, but aft cabin a little larger. Volvo 18hp diesel.
Cockpit smaller on 29, with bench seats. You must crawl over cockpit seats to get ahead of the wheel.

Gelcoat and glass generally good on Mirage yachts.

I saw a Mirage 30 with a full enclosure on Georgian Bay this summer. It looked quite roomy.

Hope this helps.


----------

